# Bait Launcher?..



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I got a potato gun that is bad ass. I bet it would work. The problem is when I fire it it sounds like a cannon going off. Everyone looks up and hollars WTF.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!!


http://www.bunkerupfishin.com/index.cfm/u/sand-blaster-bait-caster

Jim


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, I think kayak sales might be going down. Great invention!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I need one that'll launch a bonita!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Only issue with it is bait has to be frozen in the canister form. 

Great idea tho.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

show me something that can launch a 15lb ray then let's talk


----------



## 5ANDMAN (Jun 29, 2014)

Would be nice if I could apply that to taking my shark bait out during rough waters.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Might not be legal in FL and likely to attract negative law enforcement attention.


----------

